# Bad flowers for honey?



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Alright, I'm new here and fairly new to beekeeping in general. I live down here in FL and was wonder if there are any flowers that are just bad for honey production is some way.

You see, we live on about two acres of land and the beehive is in the back yard where the main flowers are white clovers and pear blossoms. The front yard has citrus trees and lots of azalea bushes and I read something in wikipedia (I know, not the best source for these type of things) about honey made from them being toxic.

I was also curious about the flavor of honey from different flowers. Any help would be great.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It seems to be widely publicized that azalea honey is toxic to people. It does not seem to be widely publicized that the bees never seem to show an interest in them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

That's what I figured. Never seen a honeybee get necter from an azalea, but I wanted to make sure. Better safe than sorry and so on. Thanks.


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I understand that Mountain Laurel honey is also toxic to people. Does not seem to bother the bees. In south Texas, we have Mountain Laurel, but it may not be the same species as on the East Coast, and may not be in the same profusion. So, here, we are not worried about it.

I also understand that while bees really like Minarda (horsemint) the honey is almost inedible. Have not tried it, but I have planted Minarda for winter stores.

Ron S.

Ron


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Carolina jasmine.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

Ailanthus, Chinese Sumac. It's an invasive species that is taking over areas where locust and other good trees normally grow.

http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/aial1.htm

Tree isn't even good for firewood and honey from it tastes awful. Useless tree. (I could go on but I'll stop)


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I've read about the Mt laurel, and also read doubts regarding the concern.

My question is, with so many small-time honey producers, has there been any press reports of people who've fallen sick from eating tainted honey? Surely not all beekeepers are being THAT careful when producing wildflower honey.

Waya


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

ABJ did an article several year ago on plants in the Western US, I believe mainly the pacific northwest, which bees worked and could be toxic to humans. I can't remember which plants, only a couple, that were mentioned though. There must be research on the internet with a couple of minutes search.

In our region Purple Loosestrife honey is the bane. It's green, It's sticky and you can put it in jar but it has a distinct "off" taste to it.

[ April 22, 2006, 08:44 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

I sure wish folks would post where they are from. "down here in Fl." sure covers a lot of ground.

Others of us who live in Florida would be willing to get together in person and lend a hand and share ideas if practicle.

No.... nothing says one HAS to say where they live, but it sure is convenient. :->


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Ailanthus is the only tree I know of that Cynthia Silk Moths will eat, so if you're raising Cynthia Moths and you're in need of Cynthia Moth food, it's quite useful









But yeah, they do kind of stink  Not one of my favorite trees.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Well you are likely to have a lot of chinese tallow trees aka popcorn tree, tung oil tree. These trees provide a ton of nectar that produces an amber honey but tends to be bakery grade. What is so good about this tree is that it produces nectar when nothing else is producing. Just plan your harvest.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

>I've read about the Mt laurel, and also read doubts regarding the concern.

>My question is, with so many small-time honey producers, has there been any press reports of people who've >fallen sick from eating tainted honey? Surely not all beekeepers are being THAT careful when producing wildflower >honey.

I hear that mt laurel honey doesn't really make you sick, but makes you sorta hallucinate...this is one of those friend of a friend hearsay things









[ May 12, 2006, 09:31 PM: Message edited by: Branman ]


----------

